# Yellow color in stool



## 18450 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi_ever since last year, my stool has come out yellow. Once the stool settles in the bottom of the toilet the water in the toilet is as if I've added yellow food coloring to it. Is this serious??Thank you


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually stool starts out kinda yellow (pigments from bile) and gets browner as it goes through the colon.It may be your stool is going though the colon a bit on the fast side (especially if your IBS tends to be on the loose end of things).K.


----------



## 18450 (Aug 22, 2005)

Thank you very much for replying back to me. Colon cancer runs in my family and I always wonder if this is the start of something like that. Thanks-DC


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Yeah, often times this happens to me... Like the past 2 days.It makes me feel like I have a stomach bug when this happens, because of the bright yellow color... and that fact it kinda burns.


----------



## phillipm2 (Sep 24, 2004)

I too have yellow stools. It does really hurt with the distension going on. Also the stool looks very broken up or not put together...


----------



## 18450 (Aug 22, 2005)

Thank you all for your reply! I thought I was the only one with yellow stool! Guess not! I read in an artilcle one time that yellow stools were due to a liver problem. Does anyone know anything about this?? It scares me becuase when I was a little girl I got heppatitis b. I was given medication and I guess I made it cause Im writing this, but I wonder if my liver is OK still. Cant check it right now, recently lost my job and don't have insurance. Thank you. DC


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Most of what I find is clay colored rather than yellow. When the liver is screwed up and not releasing bile.Jauntice is when the yellow pigment that is usually released in your stool is not and builds up in the body. Maybe that is why people think liver damage with yellow?K.


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

One of my teenagers once ate way too many powdered donuts. The next day he freaked and asked about the yellow stools. So if you have a powdered donut habit, that could be the cause too.I also watch him a two friends drink a bunch of pickle juice left over from a large jar. I knew what was next and 15 minutes later you'd think they were IBS-D. They couldn't get more than 20 foot away from the bathrooms for the next hour.


----------



## 18450 (Aug 22, 2005)

Zig Zag you're kinda right about yur stool being the color of the food you eat. I just prepared yellow rice and chicken a few days back, and sure nuff it showed up in my stool. Hehehe, But the truth is, I've had this problem for a while now. It use to be worse before, but I found my own cure for IBS and any other gastro symptons and problems associated with this condition.! About 2 years ago I had the worse IBS in the world, the worse cramps and diarreahs almost everyday but one day I came across this veggie and it changed my life around! Then slowly changed the way I ate too, I think I started making better choices and ate a minimum of processed flour, and fried foods! I started eating bran cereal or old fashioned oats with bananas and ate lots of salads and fish, and lean meats. I also switched from eating white bread (very good but very bad for you!) isn't this ironic! to eating whole wheat, all grain or pumper nickle! Not to mentioned plenty and fruits and no margarine, bad food too. Try real butter, but use it sparingly. But the special veggie that changed my life is Okra, people in the south eat it, but growing up I didnt care for it, until one day! I was having the worse constipation and pain, but i was hungry for something soft, all we had in the frige was frozen okra and sure nuff, i boiled it and ate it. My next bowel movement the next morning was awesome!! the slimy stuff swept my colon and cleaned it out. Amazing Veggie! It worked for me! Ever since I changed what I eat, my bowels are doing much better and the pain hasnt come back. Remember! stay away from the cookie Jar and the donuts! Have a good evening everyone!DC


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Healthy:But the special veggie that changed my life is Okra, people in the south eat it, but growing up I didnt care for it, until one day! I was having the worse constipation and pain, but i was hungry for something soft, all we had in the frige was frozen okra and sure nuff, i boiled it and ate it. My next bowel movement the next morning was awesome!!


I've got some in the fridge and prefer it stewed with tomatoes but "the others" want it fried. Your choice of foods you mention also helps keep your cholesterol/weight down. Another good food that helps evacuate your system - spinach. I eat salads with spinach instead of lettuce. Southern foods - how about some collard greens too!


----------



## 18360 (Apr 28, 2005)

I had yellow stools prior to starting the following IN EARLY APRIL;DOUBLE DOSAGE OF;ALOE VERA GELACIDOPHILUSALSO BEGAN GRILLING OKRA ABOUT THIS TIME(GEORGE FOREMAN GRILL)TOOK ABOUT A WEEK OR LESS TO NOTICE THE IMPROVEMENT - MAJOR DIFFERENCE AFTER ONE MONTHABOVE HAS WORKED WONDERS FOR ME.BILL


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by WLHX:ALSO BEGAN GRILLING OKRA ABOUT THIS TIME(GEORGE FOREMAN GRILL)


Grilling okra? Are you talking about one of the 2-piece teflon type electric grills? I've got a basket I use on my outdoor gas grill for onion, peppers, etc. Never thought about grilling okra. Do you coat them in something?Sorry, not trying to turn this into a recipe board.


----------



## 17049 (Aug 24, 2005)

Hello. Do you want to hear something weird. I can't drink anything with color. It comes out the same color as it goes in. Red Blue it doesn't matter.


----------



## 18360 (Apr 28, 2005)

yes, grilling with a george foreman grill as advertised on tv - use butter-also grill other green vegetables - less possibility of overcooking-losing nutrients.i believe the aloe vera/acidophilus corrected the irritation/infection in my intestines,digesive system.now have normal stools - other symptoms of ibs have been eliminated.i have a couple of blogs under WLHX explaining the process in resolving the IBS issues.Bill


----------

